
Hyundai-Aptiv autonomous vehicle joint venture has a new name: Motional - tokamak
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/11/21362322/hyundai-aptiv-motional-autonomous-vehicle-joint-venture
======
tokamak
The company, which plans to test fully driverless vehicles for ride-hailing
services later this year, said the new name is meant to evoke the “motion” of
transportation as well as the “emotion” of the decision to get somewhere
safely.

